# upgrade of a 9mm



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello Forum folks: I have a question/ seeking advice. I currently have a Taurus Slim nine. After shooting @300 rounds it has had repeated failure to eject problems. The shop who sold it to me suggests it needs break down cleaning every 300 or so rounds. Does that sound reasonable?
I am remembering old days when I was compelled to stick with revolvers for reliable shooting. I am considering upgrading to a better 9 mm or switch to a snubbie .38. I am open for suggestions. Thanks


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Reasonable?... maybe for a Taurus.

I would recommend upgrading to the next tier of handgun, buy once/cry once as you'll NEVER regret buying a high quality firearm. Don't be lured into a cheap price and the salesman's word that a cheaper gun will be as reliable as a more expensive brand/model.

With that said, I bought a Taurus once myself... I learned my lesson first hand, it happens, lol. My suggestions for a quality 9mm are based on my ACTUAL, hands on use and abuse of each:

Glock 17/19
S&W M&P 
Kahr CM9
Sig P226
Sig P320
Beretta 92 
CZ 75 BD

There are many more, but I will only recommend makes and models I have personal experience with and can honestly recommend as a reliable, long lasting firearms. These offerings give you a choice of DA/SA, DAO and Striker Fire models.

NOTE: I am not slamming Taurus for arguments sake or trying to offend any Taurus owners out there... I'm not a fan of other manufacturer's as well. I'm just giving my honest opinion... to each his own.


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

What might be a reasonable price for a S&W M&P in 9mm? or perhaps a small Glock? I will probably have to find a clean used one. I am not flush with $$ hence my initial purchase of the Taurus, but I don't want to repeat the mistake either.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

You should be able to find a M&P or Glock in the $450-$550 range (less if gently used). The Sig P320 is recently reduced to compete with both and carve out a share of the market... definitely look into one (if you can find them, as they are flying off shelves).


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

Are there any S&W semi autos to avoid? I have heard variable comments about something I believe was called a Sigma?
Gun shop showed me something he called a Glock clone by S&W that was made after the Sigma models. Any ideas?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Jafco said:


> What might be a reasonable price for a S&W M&P in 9mm? or perhaps a small Glock? I will probably have to find a clean used one. I am not flush with $$ hence my initial purchase of the Taurus, but I don't want to repeat the mistake either.


You mentioned small and slim in a 9mm pistol. In the Smith and Wesson M&P series, that would be the M&P 9 Shield. This is an excellent small gun and I can comfortably give high recommendations for it as I currently own two of them. The best small single stack semi-auto pistol for closer (deeper) concealment, in my opinion. The best price in my area at gun shops for this little gem comes in at $369. If you look around, or go to some gun shows, you may be able to match this price.

The competitive small Glock, Model 43, is a nice one, however I don't have any experience with this gun. However, I do have a lot of experience with other Glocks and several of them are my primary carry guns.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Jafco said:


> Are there any S&W semi autos to avoid? I have heard variable comments about something I believe was called a Sigma?
> Gun shop showed me something he called a Glock clone by S&W that was made after the Sigma models. Any ideas?


I would stay away from the Bodyguard and Sigma models. I have seen some issues with the Bodyguard's ability to cycle reliably. Most complaints with the Sigma stem from the trigger.

Getting away from the $300 range guns will get you a more consistent and smoother trigger pull... which will make learning and shooting a LOT less frustrating.

Like SB stated... The Shield is a great choice for deep concealment, as well as the Kahr CM9... both are very slim and function reliably with a nice trigger.

Depends how small you want to go... the M&P also comes in a compact (carry) model which is between the Shield and the full size model. Glock is the same way with the G43 being the smallest moving into the 19 (carry model) and 17 (full size).

There are a lot of options based on your size/round capacity needs and budget.

Another consideration... the smaller the gun, the more skill it requires to be accurate. Smaller does not necessarily mean easier to shoot. Build skills with compact or full size handguns before jumping into subcompact models.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> You mentioned small and slim in a 9mm pistol. In the Smith and Wesson M&P series, that would be the M&P 9 Shield. This is an excellent small gun and I can comfortably give high recommendations for it as I currently own two of them. The best small single stack semi-auto pistol for closer (deeper) concealment, in my opinion. The best price in my area at gun shops for this little gem comes in at $369. If you look around, or go to some gun shows, you may be able to match this price.
> 
> *The competitive small Glock, Model 43, is a nice one, however I don't have any experience with this gun.* However, I do have a lot of experience with other Glocks and several of them are my primary carry guns.


I got a G43 for Christmas, so far so good. Of the five that I own, I've never had any issues with a Glock ever. Although my favorite polymer guns are my HK45C and P2000SK in my opinion the pinnacle of all the polymer pistols. I've got a few S&W pistols Models 669, 469, 3913 and CS45 although I hardly use them, out of production and a little outdated I guess. But they do work. I don't see how one can go wrong with any of their products either.


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

I have been training with a Taurus TCP/ 380. No reliability problems and with mag extenders and I can generally hit within a post-it from 21 ft. away I can get most of 3 fingers on it. I wanted the 9 mm for when I can carry IWB. In Fla. I wear thin pants or shorts so the 380 was the best for the ability to carry concealed in front pocket. I will hopefully upgrade the slim nine to something that can be considered reliable. Hence I have considered a 38 snubbie as well. I have considered the problems associated with 5 shots vs. 7-8 as well as how much of my hand I can get on the snubbie. And then there are the recoil challenges...
I appreciate the feed back, as I do not want to get stuck with a gun bag dust collector.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If you want a reliable, accurate, and well-made all-metal 9mm take a look at the Stoeger Cougar 8000 which Academy Sports has been selling NIB for $299 recently. This may be too big for you to carry concealed, however. If I was in the market for a very compact 9mm auto-loader I would probably buy the M&P Shield.


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for Ya'lls input


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Jafco said:


> Hello Forum folks: I have a question/ seeking advice. I currently have a Taurus Slim nine. After shooting @300 rounds it has had repeated failure to eject problems. The shop who sold it to me suggests it needs break down cleaning every 300 or so rounds. Does that sound reasonable?
> I am remembering old days when I was compelled to stick with revolvers for reliable shooting. I am considering upgrading to a better 9 mm or switch to a snubbie .38. I am open for suggestions. Thanks


Reliable and Taurus are not words commonly used in one sentence. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

I went out yesterday and shot the slim nine after the gun shop had done a tear-down cleaning. Shot 2 magazines and then on the 3rd I had several FTE's with my std. reloads ( 4.0 grains of bullseye behind a Hornaday JHP 124 grain bullet)So I shifted to Walmart/ Winchester factory loads (FMJ 115 grain bullets) and got 1 FTE on the 2nd or third shot. I will go back to the range one more time and do all I can to not limp wrist it( I heard that could be a FTE 'causer')and see how both mags work. I really have misgivings about the Taurus by now. I will shoot only the factory loads to eliminate the reload stigma. Any further suggestions besides trading or returnning it to the factory if the FTE problem crops up again?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

*"Any further suggestions besides trading or returnning it to the factory if the FTE problem crops up again?"*

No, not really. Do try again to see if your grip on the gun is correct. The only other thing I might suggest is to take apart your magazine(s) and clean them followed by either a high quality dry lube or a silicone spray. Some guns' magazines are prone to getting dirty more quickly than others (such as the Smith and Wesson M&P series) and do need to be cleaned on a regular basis to insure reliable service. If none of this works for you, I would consider trading the gun for something else with a much better track record.

BTW, my comments about the M&P magazines should not deter you from the M&P line of handguns. They are very fine pistols and I would recommend them without reservation.


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

So I went to the range after the gun shop cleaned the Taurus. It shot well through 2 full magazines and then it had a FTE on the second go round. I have cleaned it and am saving up for an upgrade. I am considering a S+W MP 9mm or perhaps one of the non MP 9 mm's. Any input on th non-M+P Smith Autos???


----------



## Jafco (Feb 24, 2016)

Went to the gun shop Friday. I traded the Taurus slim nine for a SW MP 9mm.


----------

